# kettbo at FLYING HERITAGE COLLECTION, Everett, WA, USA



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)

Great pictures here. THX for sharing.


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice George. What breed of 190 is that?

Geo


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)

Lots more IL-2 pictures available if anybody wants to see them


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice George. What breed of 190 is that?
> 
> Geo



Real Fw190, real BMW engine


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks you, sir. As my air brush skills are none existent at the moment, I look for Luftwaffe examples that don't need mottles.

Geo


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)

The lighting was horrible, dim interior lights and bright occasional sun through the high windows. I only had my Samsung small digital.

Mk 108 30mm shell compared to .50cal round. 
The world's ONLY Fw190D-12. Note the motor cannon and win guns, no cowl guns


----------



## kettbo (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2014)

8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2014)

kettbo said:


> The world's ONLY Fw190D-12. Note the motor cannon and win guns, no cowl guns



That would be a D-13. Excellent pics nonetheless. It's on my bucket list to visit that museum some day on one of the flying days.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)

To be more precise it's a D-13/R11 built by Weser Flugzeugbau GmbH factory at Lemwerder.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice shots.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

Agreed, real nice!


----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, that is a Fw190D-13. Something wrong with my typing of late..

But, lots more planes there!


----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)

Earlier I visited the NASM in Washington DC with my son and daughter


----------



## kettbo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2014)

Would that be 3 zeros at Flying Heritage?!?! Wow! 

Did you hear or see anything about their Focke-Wulf Fw 189?


----------



## kettbo (Apr 25, 2014)

I will look into the Fw189. 
Such a shame they are 1.5 hours from me. Makes meaningful volunteer time a challenge but will look into this at some future time.

Yes, the dk green A6M5, the wreck A6M5, far down is an A6M3 Model 22 (regular wing with folding tips) has a 2nd seat


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

And I don't have any Zeros. 

This must be the Zero inequality gap we keep hearing about.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice to see, George. The Me 163 is 191660, formerly AM214 that used to belong to IWM and was on display at Duxford for many years, but was involved in a swap for an Airco DH.9. Nice to see the unrestored Zero.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2014)

I think the wreck Zero needs no restoration as its condition is very good to understand the structure and original painting.
Thank you very much for sharing nice photos, George!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kettbo (May 4, 2014)

the wrecked Zero pics were all for you Shinpachi! I may have a few others. Also, I may return there fairly soon. The display collection doubled compared to my last visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 5, 2014)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for posting


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2014)

Is that you in front of the one green Zero?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

Even as a wreck the Zero is still a beautiful aircraft. Excellent pics!


----------



## kettbo (May 6, 2014)

NJACO, that is me in front of the ZERO, dark blue shirt. Another pic of me (with beanie) with my son in front of the Me 262 in Washington, DC


----------

